# New member from Ft. Worth



## Boozach (Dec 2, 2009)

I am both a home theater buff and home audio buff --am interested in learning more about home theater as I started more on the audio side -- I will be posting a new thread soon and thanks for having me !!!!

Boozach


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack Boozach

Enjoy your stay with us.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome Boozach. So glad you have joined us. I look forward to your thread and will be here offer any assistance or ideas you might need or want.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Welcome to the site, Boozach! There is a wealth of information here at this forum to get you further engulfed in the Home Theater hobby!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Boozach and welcome..


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome Boozach! Enjoy the Shack!


----------

